# ارغب بمصنع الجير المطفأ



## morad-khamayseh (29 يناير 2011)

*اخواني الأفاضل المهندسين العرب*​ 
*لدي مستثمر مهم يرغب بإنشاء مصنع الجير المطفأ ببلد عربي واريد من لديه الدراية الكاملة من الألف الى الياء بإنشاء هذه المصانع من حيث المعدات والتركيب على ان يكون ذو طاقة انتاجية من 100 - 250 طن يومياً مراسلتي عبر الخاص للاهمية القصوى على ان تحوي عروض لتلك المصانع مزودة بالصور من حيث التكلفة ( معدات وتركيب والمدة الزمنية اللازمة للتشغيل ) وارجو الاستفاده للجميع علماً ان الأمر مهم للغاية والأهم الإسراع بالحصول على افضل الاسعار .*​


----------

